# DX code for severely depressed left ventricular systolic function



## lgrone (Aug 16, 2011)

Everything I've found refers to 429.9, is there a more specific code?


----------



## geigert (Aug 22, 2011)

That is the code I use unless they specify that the patient also has congestive heart failure then I would go to the 428.2_ section.


----------

